# Snowball ... Auntie Crystal, One Hot Dog!



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you so much, Crystal, for your feedback and advice on helping me choose a HotDog Bag for Snowball. :tender: 

We love the bag!!! :wub: He looks so dear when I carry him around in it. :wub: Now that it will be getting cooler outside, we will use it a lot.

Snowball says ... "Thank you sooo much, Auntie Crystal, for helping Mommy pick the right HotDog bag for me! I wuv my new HotDog Bag!" :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww, Snowball looks so adorable and styling in his new hotdog bag - it's just perfect for him. I love seeing pics of Snowball, what a cutie pie!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I love it......he is more than adorable in it. Rain has one and it is so pretty. I love all the different charms she puts on them!!!:chili:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww he looks so sweet and comfy in there. I'm sure he'll love be carried around in it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda and B&B each have a bag, I love them, Snowball you look so handsome in your hotdog bag:wub: Great pictures Marie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hot dog, alright :chili::chili: Snowball look so cute in that bag. Now as for the three pictures ...I feel like it's that game, "One of these pictures is not like the others.":HistericalSmiley:They're all perfect..


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, the first two pics look the same to me, but the last pic is different cause Snowball is tilting his head.

What a great bag! Snowball looks really comfortable in there!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

He looks great and that bag is so soft and perfect for him (and for you!). Sue makes such amazing bags - we love ours and can't wait for the weather to turn so we can use it again! Hunter and Snowball will both be stylin' young men this winter in their Hot Dog Bags.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Snowball looks adorable in your new bag. :wub: He takes the cutest pics, Marie! That bag is just perfect for him! What a nice bag for Snowball to relax in.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful boy in his beautiful bag!!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh what a pretty little bag and what a very handsome little malt <3 

I think that this boy masters the modeling *pose* for the camera  too cute. Kisses to Snowball are sent from the malts and me

hugs
Kat


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowball...I want to come pick you up and bring you shopping w/me in that adorable hotdog bag!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!! The colors are beautiful! Blue and brown were my wedding colors so it's always been a favorite color combo for me. I have to get one of these for Miss Emma.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

That is the best! What a ham! He looks sweet and very comfortable to boot!

That's a great bag, I love the colors.

Allie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Cute bag, & Snowball looks so adorable in it. He's such a cute little snugglebunny.:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowball looks so cozy and comfy in his new Hot dog bag. He is such a cutie pie :wub: You really got some great shots!!


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

That is a gorgeous bag, and a gorgeous boy in it!! Awww...wish tobi would stay in a bag - I tried and failed to get him to use one


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

he looks beautiful in that bag. I love the colours.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowball looks adorable in his new bag.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Great looking bag.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Hot dog, alright :chili::chili: Snowball look so cute in that bag. Now as for the three pictures ...I feel like it's that game, "One of these pictures is not like the others.":HistericalSmiley:They're all perfect..


Oh, dear. You are right again. :yes: I went back and removed two of the pictures. One is enough ... and, the other two do look alike. I just get obsessed over my fluff baby's pictures.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, dear. You are right again. :yes: I went back and removed two of the pictures. One is enough ... and, the other too looked alike. I just get obsessed over my fluff baby's pictures.


Marie - How could you take down two photos? :w00t: You know I could look at a hundred pictures of Snowball. :wub: I really was looking at it as a challenge trying to figure out the differences...so what were they? I think that one didn't have the rounded corners. Now that you took down two pix it means you have to take two more new ones of Snowball Pie and post again soon. :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh how cute and cozy Snowball looks in that bag!!! :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awww, i love your new bag sweet Snowball!!:wub:
you look so very cute in it!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I love, love, love that bag and Snowball looks so comfy and adorable in it. 

My girls love their hot dogs bags too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks to every one of you for your sweet compliments on Snowball and his HotDog bag.:tender: Snowball really loves the bag and I am looking forward to using it when it turns a little cooler here. 

On another note . .. I haven't been online a lot and am wondering if Crystal is okay. Did I miss something? I just hope she is okay.

I wish all of you a great weekend! Love from me and Snowball. :wub::wub:


----------



## aspen (Aug 27, 2009)

Snowball looks so cute. I love the hotdog bag.

May I ask where you bought it?

I would like to buy one for my coco.

Thanks,


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thanks to every one of you for your sweet compliments on Snowball and his HotDog bag.:tender: Snowball really loves the bag and I am looking forward to using it when it turns a little cooler here.
> 
> On another note . .. I haven't been online a lot and am wondering if Crystal is okay. Did I miss something? I just hope she is okay.
> 
> I wish all of you a great weekend! Love from me and Snowball. :wub::wub:


Marie - She's fine, just very busy. Not moving out west but moving store to her town. All the info is here: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/72-sm-contributors-forum/108483-i-have-decided.html


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I love that Bag, and Snowball looks adorable in it. Crystal is so wonderful and amazing isn't she?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm here!! Not as much as I would like right at this time, but I'm here today!! Trying to get caught up as much as possible.

Snowball, you look amazingly handsome in your new HotDog Take Away Bag!! Of course you look amazingly handsome OUT of the bag! I just want to give smoochies all over that sweet precious wittle face. :smootch: :smootch: :smootch:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

That is such a sweet picture! I love the bag....I might have to get one for the T's!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowball fits perfect in his HotDog bag, Marie! Like the colours! 

We also have one in girlie colours and Ullana loves it so much, too! :happy:

Hugs and kisses to you and your little boy!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow Snowball looks very comfortable in his hotdog bag. I think I've fallen in love with it, hum...I may have to add this to Kodi's wish list for Christmas...:thumbsup:


----------

